# Looking for hunting club close to Americus



## OleRed15 (Jul 8, 2009)

Im going to be going to school at Ga southwestern in the fall and need to find a club within 20-30 minutes from campus to hunt on my free time. Will be archery hunting only. trying to stay under 600 dollars if all possible.


----------



## jbandito (Jul 12, 2009)

We have leased the same property since 1991. 849 acres in southwest central Ga. Just Minutes from Albany and Columbus areas. Located on Highway 153 just 7 miles Northeast of the town of Preston! We have kept are member numbers low so we have a ton of deer and turkey! Property is bordered on all sides by other leases and farm land. White Oak Bottoms and Pine Hills. Lannahasse Creek runs through property with several small creeks.

Locked entrance,primative campsite,highway frontage, private road runs through property. Simple Rules because we like to hunt where we want when we want but we are very respectfull to others. Two Guests per member and the only dues are the membership fee which stands at $1074 per year. We have six members so the two will equal 8 total members for the year. Georgia State Rules and Laws apply to Deer Harvested on the lease.

If you Like to hunt in a club that is not overcrowded and doesnt have insane rules then please call me!!!

Joe Miller
229-436-6335


----------



## OocheeCreekClub (Aug 21, 2009)

*Oochee Creek Club is looking for members*

Oochee Creek Club is looking for members 
4 -5 member openings  total of 10 members

Location: Toomsboro, Ga / Wilkinson County

Land: 
387 Acres 
Upland Pines with Hardwood Draws
All amenities included
Large 5 Bedroom Brick House

Rules:
No Alcohol 

Game:
Deer / Turkey / Hog

Cost:
$700 Per person for entire year. All seasons included.

Please call Ryan at 770-712-2393 for any questions 
or send email at Ryan3587@msn.com


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 6, 2009)

pm sent


----------

